# Mahindra 26MAX ELECTRIC problams



## David R (Mar 16, 2021)

My 4yr old 26MAX will start and run as long as the Key is held on and clutch is depressed. Realise either one and it dies, as soon as you press or turn the key and it will restart.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello David, welcome to the forum.

Sounds like a safety switch problem. I would start checking safety switches, probably start with the seat switch.


----------

